# Northeast MK 2 launch



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The northeast launch of the mk2 will be at 
Teeside Audi 18 Sept
Tynside Audi 19 Sept
Wearside Audi 20 Sept
Newcastle Audi 21 Sept
I have been in contact with there marketing dept and they would like up to 4 MK1 TTs at each of the launchs you would need to be there and have your TT ready to go on show by 5pm ready for the start at 6 pm untill 8pm I will be at the Teeside event amd may be some of the others 
This is a great chance for us to get the TTOC and Forum to some new TT owners and owners to be so who is interested in showing there TTs 
:?: 
Not that any one here will care but the S8 and Q7 will also be there :wink:
I beleave this is by ticket only so any one wishing to attend please contact Sally on 0191 2896204


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I would have done this but mines going on the 11th sept.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The northeast launch of the mk2 will be at
> Teeside Audi 18 Sept
> Tynside Audi 19 Sept
> Wearside Audi 20 Sept
> ...


I'll bring my shed along if you want Andy.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Might goto the Wearside launch.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Err I'm in Vegas try to win funds for the MkII :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Just phoned and left a voicemail message for Sally. Asked for a ticket for the Wearside launch


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I could be interested in the Teeside Audi launch, it depends on the layout of the display. I would want my TT cordoned off from the public but on show if you know what I mean.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> I could be interested in the Teeside Audi launch, it depends on the layout of the display. I would want my TT cordoned off from the public but on show if you know what I mean.
> 
> Joe


Best bet is to give Sally a ring Joe


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

i wouldnt mind coming but i wouldnt want my car on show i dont think i'd like people fiddling with my bits  or isnt it like that?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Just confirmed my space at Wearside Audi


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good man


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andy

Are you taking your TT along for display at the launch?

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Andy
> 
> Are you taking your TT along for display at the launch?
> 
> Joe


Yes Joe to Teeside and may be one of the others


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Andy
> ...


Well, if a concours winner is prepared to exhibit, maybe I should [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Go on Joe, and I'll bring the baby TT along.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Get ya arse up to the Wearside launch 

Go for a drive along the seafront afterwards


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> Get ya arse up to the Wearside launch
> 
> Go for a drive along the seafront afterwards


Blockyards anyone oops showing my age there :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Get ya arse up to the Wearside launch
> ...


all cordended and speed bumps now :x


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

XTR said:


> Get ya arse up to the Wearside launch
> 
> Go for a drive along the seafront afterwards


You coming to the Teesside one first then?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

mav696 said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Get ya arse up to the Wearside launch
> ...


Na... cant make it... as they want people there for 5pm... and i dont finish work till 5.  I aint got a clue where it is either.

Wearside audi is 2 mins down the road from where i work so ill just go straight from work.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just got my invite to the teeside Audi launch today any one else :?:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I must be popular I've got 3 invites one of which is to the Tyneside launch on the 19th. It just so happens my car is at Tyneside Audi for a new window motor on the very same day. Not sure my car is up to being a display model even after a Tyneside clean and hoover but I may well stop around to look at the MKII.

Anyone else venturing up?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ive been invited to the Huddersfield launch but they asked me to park mine round the corner cos they 'Didnt want people to be more interested in looking at your car than the mark 2'.

I dunno, some people. Im gonna turn up with it super shiny and park right outside lol.

TBH I was more interested in being invited to the Huddersfield Lunch but they misunderstood and I got an invite to the launch instead, bugger!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

whirlypig said:


> I must be popular I've got 3 invites one of which is to the Tyneside launch on the 19th. It just so happens my car is at Tyneside Audi for a new window motor on the very same day. Not sure my car is up to being a display model even after a Tyneside clean and hoover but I may well stop around to look at the MKII.
> 
> Anyone else venturing up?


I'll be there. Who is putting their cars on show?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Sorry for hi jacking your thread Andy, but when are we doing the Whitby run?


----------

